# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Дайте ссылку где можно посмотреть и чкачать драйвера для Usb 2.0!!!

## LLlIIion

Usb 2.0 не работают ядумаю из-за драйверов не установленыххх!а мож кто-то другую причину видет подскажите плиззз

----------


## yura2603

> Usb 2.0 не работают ядумаю из-за драйверов не установленыххх!а мож кто-то другую причину видет подскажите плиззз


так в ХР SP2 не надо ставить USB 2.0, там уже есть они, а для SP1 надо ставить патч или дрова  :)

----------


## Артимед

> Usb 2.0 не работают ядумаю из-за драйверов не установленыххх!а мож кто-то другую причину видет подскажите плиззз


Скорее всего устройство которое ты подключаешь к компьютеру не поддерживает USB 2.0

----------


## Andrey9024

а мож у тебя че с портами самими?
как на счет дополнительного Usb контроллера

----------

